# Looking for Kangertech EMOV Mega Starter kit



## CR1M$ONfrenzy (23/10/14)

Hi Guys

Been using Twisp for just over a year now and a friend of mine showed me a Kangertech EMOV Mega kit and I really want to move over.

Anyone able to provide me with this preferably in Durban area.

Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape (23/10/14)

Hey @CR1M$ONfrenzy we have stock and we are in Durban.

Call Craig 082 774 5850

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (23/10/14)

Very good choice! I have enjoyed mine for over a couple of months now. It's all I use and not considering investing in anything else. When I bought mine, the mega wasn't available. So I am using the Vision Spinner II for the battery. But the mega looks to be perfect for the Emow as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (23/10/14)

I have one of these as well (not the mega though), really decent kit...but be very careful with the MOW tank - it's not all that durable. Mine is quite visibly "bent", and I've never dropped it or anything - I'm not sure what happened as I've been careful with it. It still works perfectly (no leaking) but it looks like the Tower of Pisa when attached to the battery 

Also look here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-lesson-learned-today.6111/#post-131006

I still think it is an awesome kit, but just be very careful with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------

